# ...WANTED...LGB 50ft flat cars



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys, im looking to buy 12 LGB 50ft flat cars, any condition or rd name used or new would be ok....Please contact me if you have any for sale 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/601/Default.aspx
Please check out my classified ad.
Thank you
Nick


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok Guys, ive got 5, i need 7 more come guys help a buddy out


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2 of the 50 foot auto transport cars, will these fit your need? 40540, 41540 types


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry bud, my are in the MOW train, I made bulk heads for them.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Now those are very nice..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And Dan i will take them, please send me your address so i can send M/O Thank you.


----------

